# uveforme (con forma de "V"): validez morfológica y alternativas



## jptorrente

Me acabo de inventar otra palabra para uso técnico y por necesidad, pues ignoro si existe un sinónimo: "uveforme" con el significado de 'con forma de V'.

¿Opiniones?, ¿alternativas?

Gracias, J


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y no te sirve el habitual “en V”, utilizado, por ejemplo, para las poleas?
Es nomenclatura estándar, ¿para qué inventar la pólvora?
Saludos.
_


----------



## jptorrente

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y no te sirve el habitual “en V”, utilizado, por ejemplo, para las poleas?
> Es nomenclatura estándar, ¿para qué inventar la pólvora?
> _


Por pedantería, obviamente  Estoy buscando una denominación genérica, paralela a "coliforme" 'con forma de col', "tectiforme", 'con forma de techo'...


----------



## Maximino

Y deforme, ¿querría decir ‘_con forma de de_’? No me parece apropiado.


Saludos


----------



## jptorrente

Deltaforme, quizás.

Qué curioso:

*Delta. 3. *(Por la semejanza con la forma de la letra gr. Δ, delta mayúscula). m. Terreno comprendido entre los brazos de un río en su desembocadura.

Precisamente la delta mayúscula es similar a una V, invertida. Quizá me sirva: "deltaforme"


----------



## Lord Darktower

Cuente usted con el voto de este abogado del diablo. La economía de palabras para transmitir ideas es fin primordial de cualquier lenguaje. Si se inventa usted una palabra para describir algo y consigue quitarse de en medio perífrasis o rodeos a la par que no atente a las normas fundacionales de este idioma, ¿por qué no? Una palabra menos es una palabra menos. ¿No envidiábamos la faceta creativa del idioma inglés, desencorsetado de tantas normas arcaicas como las que existen en el español? El único inconveniente de *uveforme *es que no se ha leído u oído unas pocas veces.


----------



## jptorrente

Lord Darktower said:


> El único inconveniente de *uveforme *es que no se ha leído u oído unas pocas veces.


 Ahora mismo, si buscas en Gg y ya aparece muy bien posicionada


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> Cuente usted con el voto de este abogado del diablo. La economía de palabras para transmitir ideas es fin primordial de cualquier lenguaje. Si se inventa usted una palabra para describir algo y consigue quitarse de en medio perífrasis o rodeos a la par que no atente a las normas fundacionales de este idioma, ¿por qué no? Una palabra menos es una palabra menos. ¿No envidiábamos la faceta creativa del idioma inglés, desencorsetado de tantas normas arcaicas como las que existen en el español? El único inconveniente de *uveforme *es que no se ha leído u oído unas pocas veces.


¿”Economía” es el argumento?
¿Eso significa que “en V” es más largo que “uveforme”?
Si se trata de neologismos, por acá la letra se llama “ve corta”, coloquialmente conocida como “ve de vaca”, por lo tanto propongo “vecortaforme”, *[...]*
_


----------



## jptorrente

Decís "ve corta", pero, ¿entendéis "V" cuando decimos "uve"?


----------



## Vampiro

jptorrente said:


> Decís "ve corta", pero, ¿entendéis "V" cuando decimos "uve"?


Sí.
De hecho tratan de imponerlo en los colegio, pero como que no cuela… todos dicen (decimos) “ve corta” y “be larga”; y medio en broma, o más coloquialmente: “ve de vaca” y “be de burro”.
_


----------



## Kaxgufen

Por acá uve es v corta. Cuando alguien dice uve es porque anduvo por España y está buscando que se le note.
Es lícito cambiar -forme por -morfo? 
Aforme, bemorfo,ceforme, demorfo...


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Kaxgufen said:


> Por acá uve es v corta. Cuando alguien dice uve es porque anduvo por España y está buscando que se le note.



Acá se dice *v chica* y, como vos decís, los únicos que he escuchado que dicen *uve* son los españoles o los que se creen españoles. Por lo tanto, no le veo mucho futuro a la palabra *uveforme* considerando que hemos pasado años hablando de *poleras* con cuello en V*.

*Léase camiseta, remera, polo, playera, etc. según el país.


----------



## Kaxgufen

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Acá se dice *v chica* y, como vos decís, los únicos que he escuchado que dicen *uve* son los españoles o los que se creen españoles. Por lo tanto, no le veo mucho futuro a la palabra *uveforme* considerando que hemos pasado años hablando de *poleras* con cuello en V*.
> 
> *Léase camiseta, remera, polo, playera, etc. según el país.



Cuello uveforme va a sonar como una "espina cervical bífida". Ea sí, mejor proscribámosle.


----------



## Kaxgufen

jptorrente said:


> Por pedantería, obviamente  Estoy buscando una denominación genérica, paralela a "coliforme" 'con forma de col', "tectiforme", 'con forma de techo'...



Coliforme ya existe para bacterias y no tiene nada que ver con repollos.


----------



## jptorrente

Kaxgufen said:


> Coliforme ya existe para bacterias y no tiene nada que ver con repollos.



Cierto, y corrijo: donde dice col debe decir coli: "Coliforme significa con forma de coli, refiriéndose a la bacteria principal del grupo, la _Escherichia coli_" (Wikipedia). Gracias por avisar. De cualquier forma, cité coliforme o tectiforme solamente a título de ejemplo, como palabras de similar construcción que ya existen.


----------



## clares3

Hola:
Definitivamente, la propuesta inicial "en uve" me parece la mejor. Y no sólo por el ejemplo de las poleas: mi moto tiene los cilindros en uve, los coches deportivos igual...


----------



## jptorrente

Kaxgufen said:


> Cuello uveforme va a sonar como una "espina cervical bífida". Ea sí, mejor proscribámosle.


 El contexto donde usaría "uveforme" es puramente técnico, relacionado con la construcción, por lo que no es relevante cómo suene. 
A propósito de "cuello en V": en España se denomina "cuello de pico" (frente a "cuello redondo" y "cuello alto" o "de cisne").


----------



## jptorrente

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Lo tengo claro. Si en esta Península decimos 'uve' y en el Hemisferio Occidental se dice 'v corta', 'v baja', 'v chica',... hay que encontrar algo que sea común a todos. La letra en cuestión es un ángulo agudo con el vértice en la parte baja. De ahí resulta mi propuesta:
> 'angulagudoverticinferioriforme' o 'angulagudoverticinferiorimorfo'.


O sea: angular 
Podría servir:
*angular**1**.*
(Del lat. _angulāris_).
*1. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo al ángulo.
*2. *adj. De forma de ángulo.


----------



## bydot.

Hilo gracioso...

Bueno, ya no se si esto será útil, pero lo diré: _en construcción urbana_ he escuchado decir *codo* a herramientas en forma de V, generalmente con ángulo de 90º.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

bydot. said:


> Hilo gracioso...
> 
> Bueno, ya no se si esto será útil, pero lo diré: _en construcción urbana_ he escuchado decir *codo* a herramientas en forma de V, generalmente con ángulo de 90º.



Generalmente en ángulo recto, a veces en ángulo obtuso, nunca he visto un ángulo agudo, como es el caso de la 'v'.


----------



## Agró

Wauforme.

Wau


Aunque mi voto sería para "en V".


----------



## Vampiro

Y si no le gusta ninguna de las propuestas, tanto o más válidas que "uveforme", siempre tendrá el recurso de utilizar una palabra ya arraigada en nuestra lengua, pese a haber sido inventada por un inglés: "cuneiforme", en forma de cuña.
Amén.
_


----------



## jptorrente

Vampiro said:


> Y si no le gusta ninguna de las propuestas, tanto o más válidas que "uveforme", siempre tendrá el recurso de utilizar una palabra ya arraigada en nuestra lengua, pese a haber sido inventada por un inglés: "cuneiforme", en forma de cuña.
> Amén.
> _



Me decanto por "angular". Gracias a todos.
_Game over_.


----------



## Vampiro

jptorrente said:


> Me decanto por "angular". Gracias a todos.
> _Game over_.


¿Tanto lío para eso?
Al menos usa “anguliforme”

Pero a mí no me convence, es poco descriptivo.  Un ángulo pude ser cualquiera, llano, agudo, obtuso; por ejemplo 180°, ¿qué clase de “V” tienes ahí?
_


----------



## juandiego

Vampiro said:


> Y si no le gusta ninguna de las propuestas, tanto o más válidas que "uveforme", siempre tendrá el recurso de utilizar una palabra ya arraigada en nuestra lengua, pese a haber sido inventada por un inglés: "cuneiforme", en forma de cuña.



Hola, Vampiro.
¿Puedes comentar algo más sobre eso de que fue inventada por un inglés?

_Cuneiforme_, con forma de cuña,es la que se me había ocurrido como posible equivalente y que recoge el DRAE y el diccionario de español de WR. Habría que hacer la salvedad de que sólo sería válida si esa "V" estuviera, digamos, macizada, rellena; no creo que reflejara bien el que esa "V" describiera una bifurcación con el ángulo que sea; para este caso podría ir bien _bífida_.

Por alguna razón, que no sé muy bien cuál es, la opción _uveforme _que plantea este hilo me parecería mejor con una vocal de enlace:_ uve*i*forme_. Supongo que será por similitud a otras con este mismo pseudosufijo como la mencionada _cune*i*forme _y otras también consolidadas como _arbor*i*forme_, _campan*i*forme_, _fil*i*forme_.


----------



## cbrena

juandiego said:


> Por alguna razón, que no sé muy bien cuál es, la opción _uveforme _que plantea este hilo me parecería mejor con una vocal de enlace:_ uve*i*forme._


Esto fue lo primero que pensé al leer el hilo. Tampoco sé por qué y no me atrevía a decirlo. Secundar ya sí. 

(Y si es un ángulo recto: _eleiforme_. Ya puestos...)


----------



## Lord Darktower

Guau, me imagino el próximo catálogo de cualquier fabricante de perfiles laminados:
Perfiles uveiformes (gran hallazgo, D. Juandiego), eleiformes, teiformes, uiformes... de todos los colores, medidas y sabores, señora.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Uveiforme va a sonar como con forma de úvea (de cuya morfología no tengo la menor idea).


----------



## Lord Darktower

Claro, de forma úvea, en uve. Uveiforme.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Lord Darktower said:


> Claro, de forma úvea, en uve. Uveiforme.



A mal entendedor...úvea, una parte del ojo. Uve, una letra que existe nada más que en España. Uva, una fruta.


----------



## romarsan

juandiego said:


> Hola, Vampiro.
> ¿Puedes comentar algo más sobre eso de que fue inventada por un inglés?
> 
> _Cuneiforme_, con forma de cuña,es la que se me había ocurrido como posible equivalente y que recoge el DRAE y el diccionario de español de WR. Habría que hacer la salvedad de que sólo sería válida si esa "V" estuviera, digamos, macizada, rellena; no creo que reflejara bien el que esa "V" describiera una bifurcación con el ángulo que sea; para este caso podría ir bien _bífida_.
> 
> Por alguna razón, que no sé muy bien cuál es, la opción _uveforme _que plantea este hilo me parecería mejor con una vocal de enlace:_ uve*i*forme_. Supongo que será por similitud a otras con este mismo pseudosufijo como la mencionada _cune*i*forme _y otras también consolidadas como _arbor*i*forme_, _campan*i*forme_, _fil*i*forme_.



Aquí viene una explicación, el término lo inventó un profesor inglés, pero, al parecer, viene del latín.


----------



## Lord Darktower

De todas formas, una uve, repito, uve ortogonal se convierte en ele. Mantengamos su dignidad: eleiforme.


----------



## Maximino

‘_Uveiforme_’ cuenta con mi bendición también.


Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

juandiego said:


> Hola, Vampiro.
> ...
> Por alguna razón, que no sé muy bien cuál es, la opción _uveforme _que plantea este hilo me parecería mejor con una vocal de enlace:_ uve*i*forme_. Supongo que será por similitud a otras con este mismo pseudosufijo como la mencionada _cune*i*forme _y otras también consolidadas como _arbor*i*forme_, _campan*i*forme_, _fil*i*forme_.



Los ejemplos son argumentos contra la propuesta de 'uveiforme'.
En el caso de 'arboriforme' se intercala la 'i' tras una consonante, lo que no es el caso de 'uva', que termina en local. 
En los dos otros ejemplos, 'campana' e 'hilo' terminan en sendas vocales que se sustituyen por una 'i', lo que abonaría la forma 'uviforme', lo cual no quiere decir que la proponga, por los fundados reparos que nos ponen los corresponsales de la América de habla española. 
Por otra parte, si anduviera por cerca Xiao Roel nos podría decir si 'arboriforme' y 'filiforme' proceden directamente del latín.  
¿El interés por esta palabra es proporcionado al tiempo, ingenio y reflexión que le venimos dedicando?


----------



## clares3

Hola
He intentado encontrar algún uso real de uveiforne y no encuentro ninguno. Los pájaros, cuando emigran, lo hacen volando en uve, igual que las formaciones de aviones militares. Si ya existe la expresión creo que tiene poco sentido inventar una alternativa que, como se ve, resulta ambigua, pero... ancha es Castilla para que campen todos por sus respevtos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

clares3 said:


> Hola
> He intentado encontrar algún uso real de uveiforne y no encuentro ninguno. Los pájaros, cuando emigran, lo hacen volando en uve, igual que las formaciones de aviones militares. Si ya existe la expresión creo que tiene poco sentido inventar una alternativa que, como se ve, resulta ambigua, pero... ancha es Castilla para que campen todos por sus respevtos.


¿Cual es la propuesta? 
Por mi parte tengo claro que la mejor y menos problemática manera de decir que algo tiene forma de v es decir justamente eso: 'forma de v' escrito así, y que cada cual lea la 'v' como mejor le venga.


----------



## Vampiro

De acuerdo, “con forma de V” o simplemente “en V”, que es lo que se ha usado siempre y todo el mundo entiende.
Por acá leemos o decimos “en ve”, sin más; no hace falta aclarar que es corta/chica/de vaca/ baja, etc; se asume que lo lógico es que el vuelo de los pájaros, la formación de los aviones, el cuello de las poleras, el asiento de las poleas, las disposición de los cilindros de un motor, sea en forma de “V” y no de “B”
_


----------



## clares3

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Cual es la propuesta? Por mi parte tengo claro que la mejor y menos problemática manera de decir que algo tiene forma de v es decir justamente eso: 'forma de v' escrito así, y que cada cual lea la 'v' como mejor le venga.


Hola
La propuesta la anticipé en el post 16 y la he repetido ahora: coincide exactamente con la tuya: en uve, en forma de uve. Tú propones poner la letra (v) y yo prefiero poner el nombre de la letra (uve), esa es la única diferencia.


----------

